# Would you eat this?



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Lately, I have fortifying my preps with some leghold traps, conibears and snares, to target small game if the need arises. I also realize that in my area catching a coyote is a very real possibility. After dispatching and checking for mange, deer ticks and open wounds and finding the animal healthy my question is do I eat it? 

This scenario would take place when food provisions are dangerously low. I see no difference than eating dog that is acceptable in some countries but I could by missing something. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Coyotes can have parasites and disease, if I was starving I would cook the heck out of it and eat it. Any other scenario I wouldn't but how much is cultural :dunno: Natives didn't eat coyotes either.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd eat one if I were really hungry but it would be on the bottom of the list next to skunks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

They'd be on the bottom a the list fer me. They eat danged near anythin an have the possibility a carryin lots a disease an parasites. I'd cook it ta death ifin I had ta eat it an that'd be ones that looked super healthy an in cold weather. Lots a other critters round ya can trap to. *****, possum an such come ta mind. Grandpa cooked many a **** an possum up.

**** hind quarters er perty tastey brined an smoked.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Meat is meat and I've eaten many different critters but like the others coyotes would be very low on my list. In a shtf situation I would kill every coyote and other predators to reduce my competition.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm with the others on this one. I've eaten moose, deer, elk, caribou, bison, beaver, muskrat, rabbit, squirrel and more but never a 'yote. I don't suppose it would taste much different than dog but I think that the risk of parasites would be high. Meat is meat, but some meats are preferable to others. Well cooked it is probably safe enough. In a eat or die situation absolutely but I'd prefer not to.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I would definitely cook the hell out of it and probably season it with what i could before hand


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

My view might change if I was starving, but I would prefer not to eat other predators, It feels to close to cannibalism to me. Thinning the predator herd to leave more prey I can see doing quite readily


----------



## robinray649 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have eaten many odd and weird things in my life. In nam I have eaten things that did not taste like chicken. With yotes I am with the others, only as a last resort.:wave:


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> My view might change if I was starving, but I would prefer not to eat other predators, It feels to close to cannibalism to me. Thinning the predator herd to leave more prey I can see doing quite readily


Personally, ive eaten plenty of alligator, and even a couple snakes, so its not really the predator part that bothers me.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Find a good recipe for dog, should be ok. 

In what countries do people eat dogs? 

[edit]

Wow, Switzerland, whoda thunk?

China, Indonesia, Korea, Mexico, Philippines, Polynesia, *Switzerland*, Taiwan, Vietnam, and the Arctic and Antarctic


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks to all that responded. I am in agreement with the "only if starving" group and still would be reluctant to eat it.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

another reason for storing herbs and spices with your preps, Lawrys seasoned salt and worcestershire sauce will make most anything palatable 
most people don't know what meat tastes like anyway because they have it doped up with A1 sauce, barbeque sauce ect. even hamburgers are smothered in ketchup, pickles, onions ect.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Heheh, I could make chili from road kill possum and no one could ever tell a difference....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kyredneck said:


> Heheh, I could make chili from road kill possum and no one could ever tell a difference....


Enough chili-powder and just about anything would be edible, I've read that around here, a long time ago, grasshoppers were cooked up with it and eaten.

I think the grasshoppers would be down on the list with skunk for me though.lol


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Dogs which have been given all sorts of shots have a sour taste.
Wild dogs taste like meat.
After a trip through the crock pot I have no problem eating and enjoy the taste.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Some times you have to do what needs to be done ...


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

You just need the new chinese cookbook

101 ways to wok your dog.


----------



## LivinGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Im with OldCootHillbilly. 
Ive had ****, rabbit and squirrels, but Id have to be desperate to eat a coyote. The deer, rabbit, squirrels and fish would all have to be gone first. Id even go to pigeons before coyote!


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

LivinGreen said:


> Im with OldCootHillbilly.
> Ive had ****, rabbit and squirrels, but Id have to be desperate to eat a coyote. The deer, rabbit, squirrels and fish would all have to be gone first. Id even go to pigeons before coyote!


The original purpose of this thread was to determine the extent that people may have to go to survive. It seems (and I agree) that you would have to be pretty desperate to eat a coyote. Food for thought. Thanks everyone. Kodeman


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Coyote Recipe
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours. Bon appetite. 
I need to look around I had recipies for Coyote Fajitas and some others.

From what I've read by those who do eat it- it can pass for venison.

From those who don't eat it- they are carion and can carry desease

From Filipino's- never eat a dog that has had it's shots, too stringy.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are a few...
http://www.foremostcoyotehunting.com/2011/02/eating-coyote.html


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

One more...
*Cajun Coyote Recipe*
INGREDIENTS:

* 2 cups vegetable oil

* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning

* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning

* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper

* garlic powder to taste

* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.

2. Preheat the grill for high heat.

3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear.

(Recipe via ifish.net; Cover photo: weekofmenus.blogspot.com)


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

LivinGreen said:


> .....Id even go to pigeons before coyote!


Lol! Such a wonderful, pretty, clean, dovelike critter and you're repulsed at it?


----------



## hillbilly1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ate plenty of dog while in Korea. Don't see much difference


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

There's more protein in a cricket, than in most chicken breast. 

Nothing would go to waste.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

AfleetAlex said:


> There's more protein in a cricket, than in most chicken breast.


That would be a heck of a cricket 
An average chicken breast has 35g of protein.
100 grams of crickets (that's almost 1/4 pound of them) has only about 13g of protein.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

mmmm


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

We are so blessed and spoiled, that we find the idea of eating a coyote repulsive.

I've eaten raw oysters, and like it, you wanna talk about bottom feeders!

Coyote sounds just fine to me, and I've never been starving! Hell, Fido & Fluffy better watch there @$$ in TEOTWAWKI!!


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

RevWC said:


> mmmm


Thanks for posting this video, very interesting.


----------



## blindside (Sep 22, 2012)

Kodeman said:


> Lately, I have fortifying my preps with some leghold traps, conibears and snares, to target small game if the need arises. I also realize that in my area catching a coyote is a very real possibility. After dispatching and checking for mange, deer ticks and open wounds and finding the animal healthy my question is do I eat it?


Have you trapped much? If you are targeting small game you are unlikely to catch coyote. Foot holding coyote is tough, you will have to be a very good trapper to get many. Canines are pretty smart and wary, and coyote trapping is a very specific game. As an example, I trapped for two years targeting fox, skunk, and raccoon and never caught a coyote (area was not short of coyotes). I think I had some sprung by a coyote but lost them out of the traps, mostly my leg hold trap size wasn't optimized for them, so they can sometimes power out.

I wouldn't hesitate to eat a healthy coyote, er, let me rephrase, I wouldn't hesitate if I was hungry.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

blindside said:


> Have you trapped much? If you are targeting small game you are unlikely to catch coyote. Foot holding coyote is tough, you will have to be a very good trapper to get many. Canines are pretty smart and wary, and coyote trapping is a very specific game. As an example, I trapped for two years targeting fox, skunk, and raccoon and never caught a coyote (area was not short of coyotes). I think I had some sprung by a coyote but lost them out of the traps, mostly my leg hold trap size wasn't optimized for them, so they can sometimes power out.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to eat a healthy coyote, er, let me rephrase, I wouldn't hesitate if I was hungry.


I live in the great liberal state of Ma. where trapping has been outlawed for quite sometime so my trapping days are in the distant past (I'm 63). Many years ago muskrat was the main target furbearer and there were no coyotes around here back then. The op was more to gather info on it's edibility (word?) as opposed to how to trap one, although I do have legholds big enough for the job.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

If you want to try any wild game you can find it here.

http://www.exoticmeatsandmore.com/

This site is cool too...

http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/?gclid=COav8ebL7LoCFeJF7AodpVIA3g


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

RevWC said:


> If you want to try any wild game you can find it here.
> 
> http://www.exoticmeatsandmore.com/


I hadta laugh, I seen camel on that there list. When the boy did his first tour in Iraq, he called one night all excited. Seems they'd gotten a KFC (he were kinda picky eater, so he wasa gettin hungry!). When he told me I laughed an said "oh Kuwaiti Fried Camel eh"! There were silence on the other end fer a short minute an then he said thanks dad, I didn't think it looked er tasted like chicken!


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

A few years ago, I was doing a survival camp out trip.(living off the land and just hanging in the woods for a week). Well I came across a coyote carcass and cut some chunks out of the muscle and tail and used as Catfish bait. The catfish loved it. As far as eating it, itself no there are animals that are really bad scavengers like buzzards, coyotes, skunks, and possums that you can find better protein else where and use them for other things if needed. By the way feral hogs love possum flesh. And they are good eating.


----------

